# One more 585 on the bandwagon



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

Hello,

I thought I would share some pics of my 585. It's a Campy Record build except for the AC 350 wheels and the ZG brakes. I also included a few pics of the less common items on the bike. Bars, post and stem are all Easton EC90. The stem is not that common as it has only been available for a few weeks. It was a bit of a pain to install but well worth the effort as the improvement in comfort and stiffness is quite noticeable over the Easton EA70 I had as a temporary. The cages were difficult to get as Veltec can't get them imported into the States. These came from a shop in Spain. You may notice that, in spite of an Ergobrain installed on the bike, there is a lack of zip ties on the frame. I used a clear, thin film generally used to protect the front of expensive cars (in place of a bra). You can buy this film (a 3M product) in various width rolls and cut what you need. I ran the speed and cadence wires under the film and it is barely noticeable. It made for a clean installation and the wires are well protected under them film.

My objective with this bike was comfort and responsiveness first, light weight second. As shown in the pics, the bike weighs about 15.00 lbs. (14.99 on one scale and 15.01 on another).

As my first Look, I couldn't be more pleased with how it turned out.

Edit: Oh, and the red bar tape is a nod to Francois beautiful 585, the bike responsible for my venture into Look. Thanks, Francois.


----------



## fletchnj05 (Apr 27, 2005)

*Very Nice!*

I just got mine last week,and I love it. I went with the black and sliver. Once I get a new cam I'll put some pics up too.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Where do you live? As I currently do not have to resources available to purchase this bike you have left me no choice but to steal yours. 

Beautiful bike !!!!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Welcome to the church of Look.

All hail the red bar tape!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

Wheel *****!!! 

Wheel Whoooo-errrrrrrr! - At least there's still 1 way to skin a Cat!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

tsteahr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I thought I would share some pics of my 585. It's a Campy Record build except for the AC 350 wheels and the ZG brakes. I also included a few pics of the less common items on the bike. Bars, post and stem are all Easton EC90. The stem is not that common as it has only been available for a few weeks. It was a bit of a pain to install but well worth the effort as the improvement in comfort and stiffness is quite noticeable over the Easton EA70 I had as a temporary. The cages were difficult to get as Veltec can't get them imported into the States. These came from a shop in Spain. You may notice that, in spite of an Ergobrain installed on the bike, there is a lack of zip ties on the frame. I used a clear, thin film generally used to protect the front of expensive cars (in place of a bra). You can buy this film (a 3M product) in various width rolls and cut what you need. I ran the speed and cadence wires under the film and it is barely noticeable. It made for a clean installation and the wires are well protected under them film.
> 
> ...


There's cadence wires on that?? Wow!! You know what you gotta do now on that speed sensor wire right? Cut it to the exact length, solder it and shrink wrap. In fact, you should shrink wrap it with the cable housing!

Beautiful stem. It's a mystery how it works. Let us know if it hold out since it's just brand new clamping technology.

The Easton seatpost has a tendency to slip into the 585 frame. I put some rubber contact cement on mine and that solved it.

Nice wheels! Sapim spokes is the ticket.

What is that metal spacer in your carbon spacer stack?

regards,
fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

DMFT said:


> Wheel *****!!!
> 
> Wheel Whoooo-errrrrrrr! - At least there's still 1 way to skin a Cat!


He, he, he....

You know that whole carbon tubular shootout was just my scam to get wheels right??

Get this, the guy who runs Lightweight Wheels emails me up and says "how come you did not include our wheels?". I said, cause you gotta send it over beeyotch! And send over the expensive one. Not the cheap $4000 one. We'll seeeeeeeeeeeee.

cya.
fc


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Sweet bike(s)!!!!!*

....As if each of you didn't know!  
Tsteahr - I didn't have any probs getting those bottle-launchers (cages) from Veltec. The only tough thing to get was/is the EC90 Stem. - Does it feel stout and have a strong grip on the steer-tube???
I want one sooooo bad but I want to make sure it will clamp on strong - that could be ugly if it didn't!
Francois - I've been lucky I guess with my Zero post, no slippage under my 180 pounds of lard.  

As said, pure beauties boy's!!! One day....when they make one big enough for me!


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

What is it called and where do you get it?

"You can buy this film (a 3M product) in various width rolls and cut what you need."


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

elviento said:


> What is it called and where do you get it?


The stuff is called Aerogard. I used the 8 mil thick product. I bought mine from a company out of Texas called Clearmask. Below is a link to the item I bought:

http://www.clearmask.com/vehicle_page.php?prod_type=bulkf&year=all

The stuff is fairly flexible and can be conformed somewhat to odd shapes. I would say is has a slightly better flexibility and similar thickness to overhead transparency film (the kind that used to be used with overhead projectors). It is not nearly as flexible as plastic wrap.

You get a little spray mister and spray a water onto the film and the surface you are protecting. The water allows the film to "float" for a minute or two so you can get it positioned where you want it. I was told you it could be softened with a hair drier to improve the flexibility, but I did not try that. The adhesive is strong enough to hold the film in place, but it could be removed by digging at a corner with a fingernail and then pealing it off. It does not appear that it would leave any adhesive residue at all.

The stuff is not invisible, but it is perfectly clear and a narrow strip on the underside of the downtube and on the inside of the fork blade is barely noticeable.


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

DMFT said:


> ....As if each of you didn't know!
> Tsteahr - I didn't have any probs getting those bottle-launchers (cages) from Veltec. The only tough thing to get was/is the EC90 Stem. - Does it feel stout and have a strong grip on the steer-tube???


DMFT,

Interesting about the cages. I never actually asked Veltec directly about the cages. About 3 months ago when I had my not-so-local LBS work up a price for my specs, they claimed Veltec told them no-can-do. I did not even think to question what the LBS said. I just went off and found them myself. I'm glad to hear they are available as they are excellent cages.

EC90 stem - It is a very stout feeling stem. In spite of feeling stiffer than the aluminum EA70 when I honk on the bars, it has this odd characteristic of seeming to absorb small bumps and vibration. The best I can describe is that the stem is killer stiff, yet rides smoother than a Al stem. I was honestly quite surprised when I first rode the stem. This bar and stem combo may be the ultimate chip - seal road combo.

The clamp has the grip of God on the steerer tube. There is NO way this thing will ever slip on the steerer. Ever. Way more solid grip than the standard pinch bolts on the back of an Al stem. The bars or the wheels will break long before this stem would slip on the steerer.

The basic idea is that the ID of the stem itself is actually larger than the steerer. When you slide the stem over the steerer, it just flops around loose. This gap is taken up by a shim like part that slips between the steerer and the stem. This shim, or collet, is actually slightly tapered to act as a wedge. The ID of the stem is also slightly tapered. As you force this collet down the steerer, between the stem and steerer, the collet gets wedged in place. The top cap of the stem actually threads into the top of the stem. As the top cap screws into the stem, the underside of the top cap contacts the collet and drives the collet between the stem and steerer.

I hope this all makes some sense. I realize I have been rambling...

Getting the stem exactly where you want it, getting the headset tight and then getting the stem back off is a whole 'nother story...


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

francois said:


> There's cadence wires on that?? Wow!! You know what you gotta do now on that speed sensor wire right? Cut it to the exact length, solder it and shrink wrap. In fact, you should shrink wrap it with the cable housing!
> 
> Beautiful stem. It's a mystery how it works. Let us know if it hold out since it's just brand new clamping technology.
> 
> ...


Francois, Thanks for the positive comments. I have had good luck with my EC90 post. No slipping if I have it torqued correctly  . About that metal spacer. That is called a Beartrap and it comes with the stem. It is the how the headset is tightened. If you can follow my response to DMFT, I tried to describe how the stem clamps the steerer. The relevant point of that ramble that that the topcap you see in the pics must be used to keep the stem tight on the steerer. That is why I don't have the Look top cap on any more. You can no longer use a expander bolt on the inside of the stem to pull the headset tight. Once that topcap is screwed down, them stem is tight on the steerer and there ain't NO way you can slide it down to tighten up the spacer stack.

The Beartrap is actually two rings with beartrap like teath that mesh together. As you rotate one ring around the other, they tend to seperate as they ride up the teath. So the idea is you assemble beartrap, the spacers, a split ring (the thing you see just below the stem) and then the stem. You tighten the stem collet and then you use the Beartrap to tighten the headset. This Beartrap is a similar concept to the USE product Ring-Go-Star. 

The purpose of the split ring is to allow removal of the stem. Once that collet has been driven down between the stem and steerer, there is no way to pull it back out. The split ring is just a 4mm spacer that has been cut into two semi-circles and is held together by the o-ring you see in the pic. To remove the stem, you roll the o-ring down off the split ring and this allows each half of the split ring to be removed directly off the steerer. Now you take off the top cap and smack the top of the stem with a mallet to drive the stem downward, freeing it from the collet. Now the collet can be removed and then the stem lifts off.

If anyone is actually faced with installing this stem they can feel free to contact me and I will go over the exact details. I will just say it is not quite as easy as I have described. I spent about 4 hours working with the top wrench at the LBS to get everything to work perfectly. I learned a few tricks along the way.

I'm sure all this is clear is mud...

Oh, and I agree Sapim spokes are the Bee's Knees!


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Tsteahr -*

VERY good description of instalation/removal of the Easton stem!!!

- Sounds like it's time for me to give my Veltec rep. a jingle..... I've been waiting/wanting/wishing for that stem since around Christmas. LOT'S of time/trial/error has gone into that product and it sounds like another (expenssssssive) winner! 

Cool trick with the Clearmask 3M stuff, I'm going to have to check that out.

Thanks for the info & enjoy that ride, I'm sure it won't be too tough!


----------

